# paralimni



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

is there anyone moving to paralimni. or live there


----------



## ryucoop (Jan 22, 2009)

hey yes i live in paralimni. do you live there to


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

chrissie said:


> is there anyone moving to paralimni. or live there


Hi, i'm moving there in may.


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

ryucoop said:


> hey yes i live in paralimni. do you live there to


hi no not yet were about are you . we will live there in 5 years time love to go now but can not yet till hubby retires


----------



## ryucoop (Jan 22, 2009)

chrissie said:


> hi no not yet were about are you . we will live there in 5 years time love to go now but can not yet till hubby retires


I live opposite orphanides


----------



## joyce miley (Mar 24, 2009)

chrissie said:


> is there anyone moving to paralimni. or live there


my husdand and i are moving to paralimni in april


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi my husband and I have been looking at apartments there and kapparis to rent from end of April, 

Lynn


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

Me and my husband will be moving somewhere near there in about 3 weeks. 

Looking ayia napa area mainly but may go for a complete change and end up in ayia trias, better value for money in the village than in ayia napa so Paralimni's is a possibility too.


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

I know Ayia Napa is much more expensive, have you been looking on the internet? we are planning to go over on 29 April and see what we can get sorted when we are there.

Good luck will let you know how we get on


----------



## joyce miley (Mar 24, 2009)

Lynno said:


> I know Ayia Napa is much more expensive, have you been looking on the internet? we are planning to go over on 29 April and see what we can get sorted when we are there.
> 
> Good luck will let you know how we get on


many thanks we have an appartment in protaras and hope to settle 
there , 


good luck to you too.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

Lynno said:


> I know Ayia Napa is much more expensive, have you been looking on the internet? we are planning to go over on 29 April and see what we can get sorted when we are there.
> 
> Good luck will let you know how we get on


we're just going to rent, been looking at loads of sites. we've got an apartment booked for 10 days and its really cheap so hopefully we'll see something we like when we get there


----------



## joyce miley (Mar 24, 2009)

Lynno said:


> Hi my husband and I have been looking at apartments there and kapparis to rent from end of April,
> 
> Lynn


did you find anything yet we looking for a two bed long term


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

joyce miley said:


> did you find anything yet we looking for a two bed long term



sounds like we're all looking for the same thing!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

*Soliciting Responses*

Teandto, Lynno and Joyce Miley, 
Your messages look like you are soliciting for people to come to you with offers of apartments you can rent without actually asking. You do realise that soliciting is not permitted under the acceptable use policy, don't you?  

If you are looking for accomodation please use the classifieds section


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Teandto, Lynno and Joyce Miley,
> Your messages look like you are soliciting for people to come to you with offers of apartments you can rent without actually asking. You do realise that soliciting is not permitted under the acceptable use policy, don't you?
> 
> If you are looking for accomodation please use the classifieds section




Hi Babs, 
that wasn't my intention at all. I didn't even think anyone on here might be able to offer accommodation. I'm fairly new to the site but assumed it was just for people to chat about their moving or living abroad issues? 

it seems that myself and the two other people are in the same boat with what we are looking for and i personally find it a comfort to know we're not the only mad ones out there! 

is there some other part of the site where we should be discussing this then instead of on the forum? sorry if i'm being a bit dumb but i'm new to forum etiquette.


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Babs sorry if I've been a bit dumb too! but like teandto said it is comforthing to know other people are just as mad as us!! We should prob send private messages but not sure how to go about that yet.

regards

Lynno


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

joyce miley said:


> did you find anything yet we looking for a two bed long term


No not found anything but found a few good sites on the internet.


----------



## joyce miley (Mar 24, 2009)

a little unsure how to use this furum seem to be getting into trouble might bale out 

good luck to you all


----------



## joyce miley (Mar 24, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Teandto, Lynno and Joyce Miley,
> Your messages look like you are soliciting for people to come to you with offers of apartments you can rent without actually asking. You do realise that soliciting is not permitted under the acceptable use policy, don't you?
> 
> If you are looking for accomodation please use the classifieds section


Iam finding my way around this forum not up to speed with all the rules


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

joyce miley said:


> Iam finding my way around this forum not up to speed with all the rules



Hi joyce, don't worry you will soon get used to things.
As long as you remember not advertise or be appering to be soliciting on the main forum.
If you want to advertise for work you can use the jobs section which has recently been created for people who are seeking and those who have jobs to offer to be able to get together.
If you have a busines though you cannot advertise unless you are a premium member and then you must stick to the classified section. Simple really

Any other advice you need about things you can ask here in the main forum or just chat and get to know fellow members.

Regards Veronica


----------



## mrs christine pengelly (Feb 15, 2009)

we are moving over as soon as our flat sell looking for info on shipping company part or full container and bringing my landrover regads chris


----------



## joyce miley (Mar 24, 2009)

we are just looking into a company in liverpool 
they will take the car and furniture for 1,300

when all is settled ill let you know all the details 

joyce


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

mrs christine pengelly said:


> we are moving over as soon as our flat sell looking for info on shipping company part or full container and bringing my landrover regads chris


We used Burke Bros of Wolverhampton and were very happy with them. We shipped a Freelander and our furniture in our 40' container. The car would have gone in a 20' but not with the furniture. It cost us about £3500 for a full pack/unwrap service. Marine Insurance for the car and our effects was about £130, I think.

We have friends who shared a container. It was organised by their removal company. When they collected their stuff they had lost some of the better pieces and gained some inferior. They also had damage from when the stuff was in storage. That was why we we didn't share.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

ryucoop said:


> I live opposite orphanides


Hi. We lived in Santa Barbara Court, just down from Orphanides, for 2 years. Now in Frenaros


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Lynno said:


> Hi my husband and I have been looking at apartments there and kapparis to rent from end of April,
> 
> Lynn


Hi. There are lots of appartments and houses in the Protaras/Kapparis area available for rent and several agents who can help you find what you are looking for. Good luck.

We started around 8 years ago, renting 2 bed appt in a block behind Thomas's Snacks in Protaras. Basic but cheap and ideally placed.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

teandto said:


> Me and my husband will be moving somewhere near there in about 3 weeks.
> 
> Looking ayia napa area mainly but may go for a complete change and end up in ayia trias, better value for money in the village than in ayia napa so Paralimni's is a possibility too.


Hi. We live now in Frenaros, one of the Red Villages. Its great. As well as Ayias Trias in one direction from Ayia Napa, you could also look at Paralimni/Protaras/Pernera or consider one of the villages; Liopetri, Sotira, Dherenya, Frenaros or Vrysoulis.

There are lots of properties available for sale or rent all over the area and several estate agents who would be willing to help.


----------



## mrs christine pengelly (Feb 15, 2009)

many thanks for your replys,what documents do you need on collecting your car in cyprus,and what is the cost to change to english plates regards chris


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Many thanks for your info, it's a bit daunting wondering if we will get sorted but its also a bit of an adventure in a mad sort of way  Yesterday I was wondering what the heck am I doing, but I am back to thinking go for it today. Until we get there i suppose I'lll have a few more like that tho. We have seen afew properties in a few of the places you mention on the internet but we want to see the place first before we commit, Thanks again for your assurances it does mean a lot to us.

Will let you kow how we get on.

Cheers

Lynn


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

johnsymonds said:


> Hi. We live now in Frenaros, one of the Red Villages. Its great. As well as Ayias Trias in one direction from Ayia Napa, you could also look at Paralimni/Protaras/Pernera or consider one of the villages; Liopetri, Sotira, Dherenya, Frenaros or Vrysoulis.
> 
> There are lots of properties available for sale or rent all over the area and several estate agents who would be willing to help.



I do like Paralimni, its a really nice village, and I did have quite a fancy for potamos liopetri but its looks likely now we're going to go for ayia trias, which is very scary as I've only ever lived in Napa before (although it was a few years back when I was in my youth). 
Hopefully I won't feel too isolated out in the sticks! I don't really like Protaras that much, but Pernera is ok and Cape Greco/Konnos bay is gorgeous, although very quiet. 
Is Frenaros where the Octagon taverna is? or is that vryssoules? I've been there a few times for the greek nights.


----------



## Pegmar (Mar 29, 2009)

*Paralimni*



teandto said:


> I do like Paralimni, its a really nice village, and I did have quite a fancy for potamos liopetri but its looks likely now we're going to go for ayia trias, which is very scary as I've only ever lived in Napa before (although it was a few years back when I was in my youth).
> Hopefully I won't feel too isolated out in the sticks! I don't really like Protaras that much, but Pernera is ok and Cape Greco/Konnos bay is gorgeous, although very quiet.
> Is Frenaros where the Octagon taverna is? or is that vryssoules? I've been there a few times for the greek nights.


Hi Teandto,

Please don't be concerned about Ayia Triada (Ayias Trias) its at the bottom of the road from Paralimni - just walking distance from lots of very good bars and restaurants in Kapparis. Not very far from supermarkets and the bus route. 5 minutes by car into Pernera.
Octagon is in Vrysoulles.
I love Potamos Liopetriou and live just inland from there...beautiful as it is you would definitely feel isolated living there.
Just come back and get the feel of the place again....and enjoy 
Pegs


----------

